
From Child on Street to Nobel Laureate - charzom
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/10/08/AR2007100800252.html?hpid=sec-health
======
axiom
What an incredible life! makes me feel spoiled for being born in Soviet
Russia.

